# Did you guess you might have twins / family history of twins ?



## welshlass

1


----------



## alloyd519

I don't have twins in my family, DH's grandpa had twin brothers but thats it. I think ours are fraternal, bad that I don't know huh!, but sometimes they do look identicle!, anyways I heard on a doctor's show that with fraternal twins the dad has nothing to do with it, it's all on the mother's side, which I find so shocking because I have no twins whatsoever in my family. 

And then they say women at an older age are more likely to have twins, and women that have had fertility treatments, well I had no fertility treatments, weren't even trying for a baby, and was 17 at the time!!

I still find it so crazy how I ever got these two!! But I wouldn't change it for anything!!


----------



## LMH

Mine were conceived using fertility drugs, the drug I took gave us a 1 in 10 chance of having a multiple pg. Although I have no history of twins on my side my OH has a history of twins through both his Dad and his Mum's families.


----------



## FsMummy

fraternal twins supposedly run in families but only on the woman's side as it is the woman releasing 2 eggs. identical twins do not run in families they are just a random occurance, something like 0.4% chance, as the egg is fertilised as usually and the egg splits a few day to a week or so later. there are twins in my family but i did not expect to have them myself, either way, mine are identical so it was just a random thing lol


----------



## twinmom07

I agree with what everyone else said, Discovery Health had an interesting (or was it National Geographic?-not sure now), but on twins, in the womb. It was really great, we watched it whilst I was PG with J&E.

We do have twins in the womens line on both sides of our family.
From what the show said, dh could pass that to our dd thru his genes that his Moms mom could have given to her. 

In my case, it is possible I had mine thru my grandmotehr, who had b/g twins- but lost her b a few days after birth.


----------



## hopeandpray

My brother and sister are twins so would this give me a higher chance? i would love twins some day. my brother and sister get on sooo well


----------



## itsmelou1984

i was shocked as to why i got given the lovely suprise of twins...although im not sure why i was so shocked!! my mum and uncle are twins, my dad and uncle are twins, and my dads twin had b/g twins....so mine are the first g/g twins in the family :) x x


----------



## vineyard

Mine are from fertility treatments. I had a 25% chance of getting twins so I wasn't surprised when the ultrasound showed 2!


----------



## alice&bump

i was suprised when i was told i wasnt having twins!!

my mum's got 13 sets of twins on her side, and she's a twin! her and my aunty are the only identical ones, it usually skips a generation, so it was due to be me!! i only had katie tho!


----------



## Busy_Mummy

Twins run in my mum's side of the family in my nan's generation and my mum had always said there was a possibility that I could be carrying twins. I never thought it would actually happen!


----------



## Doublemints

Twins run in my dad's side of the family...My dad is a twin, and my husbands side of the family has two sets of twins...so either way, we kind of knew we were going to be blessed with twins. We were still shocked when we saw two sacs though...lol


----------



## Happy hippy

I was pregnant with twins @ pregnancy no 1 but lost one very early on and then 17 months later I had fraternal twin girls. No history of twins anywhere on either side. 

Guess I was just the lucky one!!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Having twins was a complete surprise. I don't know any twins from our family._


----------



## miss_geordie

My OH's dad has an identical twin and i think somewhere further up (like his great gran or someone) had been a twin but the other had died at birth. thing is, im only 8 weeks and i have a prominant bump already and im constantly starving. i dont have much sickness though but a few people have commented i could be carrying twins. i asked the midwife and she said because the twins are on the fathers side my chances are no more increased for twins. what do other poeple think? my 1st scan is July 20th - AGES away!


----------



## vineyard

miss_geordie said:


> My OH's dad has an identical twin and i think somewhere further up (like his great gran or someone) had been a twin but the other had died at birth. thing is, im only 8 weeks and i have a prominant bump already and im constantly starving. i dont have much sickness though but a few people have commented i could be carrying twins. i asked the midwife and she said because the twins are on the fathers side my chances are no more increased for twins. what do other poeple think? my 1st scan is July 20th - AGES away!


I would say your bump is more than likely bloat. I'm pregnant with twins and didn't really start showing until a couple of weeks ago. Good luck though.


----------



## N474lie

My Oh father is 1 of 11 and there are 3 sets of twins there and the 3 sets of twins have twins themselves and my side of the family theres 1 set of twins. 

Do you think its possible for me to have twins? 

I`ll know by tomorrow morning at 9 but be nice to think if I am or not.


----------



## jlosarah

my great grand father was a twin i am 1 of 7 children and 1 of 28 grandchildren and am the only 1 blessed with twins twice!! never mind once
sarah


----------



## DanniBear

My grandad is a twin, didn't expect to fall pregnant with twins as I have had 3 singletons! First set of twins since my grandad was born and he's 86.


----------



## twinkieattack

I was very surprised, because we can't find any multiples anywhere on either family tree, we weren't using fertility drugs (actually, we were on birth control), and I haven't had hardly any symptoms of pregnancy besides fatigue. And yet here we are 12 weeks along and surprise! Twins!


----------



## preppymommy

Twins dont run in either of our families and we were using every kind of protection avaliable so I guess they were just meant to be :)


----------



## Nivy7272

I was told opposite. I was told that twins are determined by the mother only, and the father determines the sex. I found out at 8 weeks I was having fraternal twins, and I def. thought I was. No fertility drugs and I am only 24. I said to the girls at work, 'There is more than one in there!' and there def. was! Then I said, 'They are both boys!' and they def. are. =)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never dreamed I'd have twins..although they run on my dads side of the family.

I was on the bcp and everything..so imagine our shock lol


----------

